# 25C3: Erfolgreicher Angriff auf das SSL-Zertifikatsystem



## Newsfeed (30 Dezember 2008)

Sicherheitsforscher konnten eine MD5-Kollision ausnutzen, um sich ein gültiges Herausgeberzertifikat zum Ausstellen beliebiger SSL-Zertifikate zu beschaffen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

